# Brittany ferries return v single?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that it is no cheaper to book a return ticket to Spain than to book a single there and a single back? Seems unusual...?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can't see the point of pre-booking return ferry, it ties you down to a specific date & time, its easier to nip into one of France's Macdonalds a day or so away from Calais/Dunkirk, have a coffee-use their free wifi & book the ferry.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can't see the point of pre-booking return ferry, it ties you down to a specific date & time, its easier to nip into one of France's Macdonalds a day or so away from Calais/Dunkirk, have a coffee-use their free wifi & book the ferry.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

That's what we do when we come back from Calais, but we will be coming from Spain. As you say, if there's no price advantage to a return booking, why bother?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

alphadee said:


> That's what we do when we come back from Calais, but we will be coming from Spain. As you say, if there's no price advantage to a return booking, why bother?


There is a price difference because of dynamic pricing meaning the later you book your return the more expensive it becomes. Speaking to people at Santander recently I paid for my booked early return at the price they paid for a single.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

alphadee said:


> Am I right in thinking that it is no cheaper to book a return ticket to Spain than to book a single there and a single back? Seems unusual...?


It varies.
I have found that sometimes it's cheaper to book one way and other times it's just the same.
No ryme or reason.

Ray.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

As Mike48 says it's down to dynamic pricing, but it's only been in operation for about a year.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

The problem that can come from booking late with BF Spain is that they can get busy, booked up. Even out of season.

This summer, we went out to Spain via BF Cap Finistere to Bilbao. Could not for the life of me get back with them. Both Pont Aven and Cap Finistere were booked solid.

Had to drive back through France On Black Saturday

Not so bad if you are in a motorhome and lots of time. But if you have a minibus like we did. With a full compliment of 6 adults and 2 kids to get to hotels, fed, watered and back to work!. The kids, 4 and 18 months were very well behaved and a delight I might add ! :lol:

It is the same with some winter crossings.

I can let you have my 10% Booking Discount code if you send me a PM

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

alphadee said:


> Am I right in thinking that it is no cheaper to book a return ticket to Spain than to book a single there and a single back? Seems unusual...?


I have just tried booking for the sailing we are doing in mid-December, putting all the same information in and booking the same type of cabin etc that I did originally in October.

When I booked in August, using teenymob's membership number, the total was £363.10 from Portsmouth to Bilbao.

Doing the same booking just now would cost me £412.10

We have no return booking as we have no fixed date for return and intend to come back via the tunnel.

If we decided to return on Sat 15th March however, it would cost us £339 if I booked today. This would include an outside 2 berth cabin even though these are all sold out on that sailing.

So, yes, it is cheaper to book a return but not overwhelmingly so BUT your chances of getting accommodation are less good if you don't book in advance.

G


----------

